# Fertile or infertile eggs?



## Pisces_LT (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello,

It's a second clutch in a row for my tiels - first was with all eggs infertile (all with yolks only). This time I've candled eggs and I'm afraid these are infertile too. It's so sad, because my tiels are so devoted - incubating just like from handbook: female at nights and male during the days.
Could you please help me deciding, if these eggs are infertile (start of incubation was app. from the last egg, so these eggs should be about 11 days old)?
These are the pictures:
1)








2)








3)








4)









Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Is it only number 1 that is ten days old? Number two looks like it might be fertile but being 8 days old if I am doing the math right you should see something moving inside. Wait another week before calling it just in case.


----------



## Pisces_LT (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't know which egg was laid first or last, because I didn't mark them. I only wrote down that the 1st egg was laid 01.oct, 2nd 03.oct, 3rd 05.oct and the last one 4th 10.oct. I think that tiels started incubating them when they laid all the clutch (it means - from 10.oct). So the eggs should be incubated for 11 days. Sadly, I don't see anything moving in the egg (in the 2nd picture), that you mentioned


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry about your luck. If they're fairly new to breeding it might take a few times before they get it right. I would keep an eye on the eggs for another week anyway, if the hen wasn't sitting from the start its hard to say for sure when she started properly incubating the eggs. Just in case, you don't want to be surprised by a hatch-ling its nice to see them coming.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Birds usually start incubating once the last egg is hatched 

I think I can see a chick in the last photo
I didn't see the chick move and my eggs hatched 

Have they been mating? Were the doing it correctly?


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

This is what a fertile egg looks like on day six:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=632403503438509&set=vb.100000065957406&type=3&theater

You can see the veins and the heart beating.


----------



## Pisces_LT (Oct 10, 2013)

The very first clutch was one year ago. All eggs were infertile - I noticed then that the male didn't know how to mate and what to do. Then they were 2 years (hen) and 1,5 years (cock) old. I thought that male is simply too young for his duties. But this year they had their second clutch, which also was infertile. This time male did his job, but I'm not sure, if it was done properly and fully - I didn't want to bother them by watching too close and too long. Now they are incubating their 3rd clutch and I don't know what to think - cock must be old enough (2,5 years old) to be prepared to mate and to know how to do it, so maybe one of them has fertility problems


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Were they rubbing vents? 
I hope they hatch


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Here is an article and something you might try: http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/breakouthellipthe-inside-story.html


----------



## Pisces_LT (Oct 10, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> Were they rubbing vents?
> I hope they hatch


Yes, male tried to rub his vent into hen's vent. But as I said, I am not so sure if it was done fully (whether sperm was released or not) - I didn't want to bother them by watching this process intensively because It seemed that cock got embarrased and stopped mating when I was near to them.
Thank you all for your advices, I think the only solution is to wait. We'll see what is going to happen.


----------

